# Master Plumber Test Prep Babylon-NY



## jnohs (Jan 27, 2012)

Hello...
I have been a member only for about 2-3 weeks with out a formal introduction. I am 32 and have been involved with construction, Plumbing for 16 years now. I have recently sat before the local plumbing board of Babylon Township NY, and after an awkward personal interview where I felt extremely nervous. The board has sent a letter of approval to test. Now I am cramming to pass. 

I have installed and serviced an extremely diverse array of plumbing, and at the same time always paid attention as to apply my learned knowledge to everything I know and approach. 

General list of plumbing jobs and materials that I have and can install as an experienced professional. (Only plumbers will probably understand the jargon)

oil residential boilers
gas residential boilers
all boiler wiring 
zone valve, flow check, mono-flow, radiant manifold heating systems
beckit, reileo, carlin oil guns
horizontal stack/branch gets the drain on the run
vertical stack/branch get the drain on the bull

I just had a good idea... If you really want to see some skills visit my site and look at the photo gallery. I promise it just a plain site that is only there to get customers to call. I am not trying to sell anything
www.residentialconstructionservices.net

Ok with that being said. I am definalty well versed in plumbing experience and theory. I am trying to find more information as to what the actual knowledge they will be testing is. The just doesn't seem to be a clear answer, should i just read the code book over and over, or are there certain areas that the test is more concerned about as to compared to others. I am good at test taking but I would like to walk in knowing that I have studied. So I am not walking in blind.

Any help, knowledge or info on the test is much appreciated.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Did you serve an apprenticeship? Around these parts, you have to serve one to test for a plumbing license. I cannot comment on what NY has on their exam, but in WI, take a look at the plumbing code. Anything in that book of a couple thousand pages can and may be on the test. I just recently took, and passed my Masters test, and there was no limit to the amount of random stuff on the exam. Our exams are 8 hours long, broken up in two 4 hour sections. Basically everything to do with plumbing sizing waste water and storm, and septic round here.


----------



## jnohs (Jan 27, 2012)

i dont get the first question. why do you need to know if i have taked an aprenticship


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

jnohs said:


> i dont get the first question. why do you need to know if i have taked an aprenticship


You may not get it, but you've certainly answered it...

:thumbup:

The following user wishes to thank U666A for this useful post: Mississippiplum


----------



## Plumber71 (Dec 20, 2010)

Confused a bit ? You say you are a master plumber where do you hold a license in NY ?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Hmmmm looks like jnohs been fished out....



jnohs said:


> oh here is my intro: not many people like me........ I say what is on everyone's mind no care as to how it might make you feel.. sorry. People say i have no filter. i call it word vomit. And i really don't like argumentative people who try to find something wrong with everything i say. that one reason *i own my business. 32 long island ny master plumber license* and other than that go jump off a cliff.......





jnohs said:


> *Master Plumber Test Prep Babylon-NY*
> Hello...
> I have been a member only for about 2-3 weeks with out a formal introduction. I am 32 and have been involved with construction, Plumbing for 16 years now. I have recently sat before the local plumbing board of Babylon Township NY, and after an awkward personal interview where I felt extremely nervous. *The board has sent a letter of approval to test. Now I am cramming to pass. *


Yea Whatevah....:laughing:


----------



## jnohs (Jan 27, 2012)

the point i was making was i allready stated that i was approved to take the test so regerdless of apprentices-ship i have been approved to test so now i need to pass. And yes I am a master plumber If you think that 2 weeks and piece of paper is going to make me say i am not a master plumber is a silly thought.
and why r you trying to fish people out?????

I just have some questions.. I guess ifished out who the but heads are then huh...

okok just chill this is a cool site with some knowledgable people in it. as i mnentioned that i have been crusin the forum for a couple weeks now. everything i have said is the truth.

Oh and I have a master plumber on the books so i now in ny his license recoperciates to meautomatically recive a master plumbers license untill that person leaves.. Although i have not had to do any paper work for that yet as i have not needed to yet. 

ok please remember that I am one of the few who carry all necessarry insurances and licenses, in 2 weeks i will personally have my masters i have clean tools and truck, organized and only install quality workmanship.My plan here is to befriend people not alienate. so please try not to be so confrontational, as I feel I have explained my self to those here who feel they need an explanation. I understand how you get a little offended when a yahoo comes and says they are a master plumber but yet they are just a steam fitter of a cesspool guys or some other single skilled position that is probably about 5% of plumbing knowlwdge, There are a few guys near me that I know, when they start talking I just cring. Like one night we were playing cards and some mentioned that they were buying a house and needed some advice on an oil tank abandonment...I knew i was in the company of wackos so i just waited to see what there resonces were... and man it was funny they all had great ideas and sure some of them were decent proposals but I was the only one there who could tell that non of these guys have touched an oil tank before and just chuckled inside. my friend came over to me later and asked why i didnt tell him what to do. I just said i was too buys laughinf inside from there responces and didnt want toi piss any one off with my approach. witch was 
use much oil as possiable, call me cut the tank take the oil to recycling plant and instal new tank. sounds simple right omg the answer the other guys were coming up with..... damm they were good i coulnt write these things up if i wanted to.
He called a few weeks later and i did it .... nice and easy
the point is that I am a seasond vet... now i am sure there is a way more seasonded vet that will trump me on a whole reange of topics, but I am good and knowledgable enough to call myself a seasoned vet "I have earned it and soon the "master plumber " will be mine and right after that i will be hunting for my master electrication license. That one is going to be a little tuff though. since i have no apprenticaship.. but there is allways a work around.. I figured after that I will have a PHD in construction


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

That's just one of your horrible plumbing pics.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> That's just one of your horrible plumbing pics.


You better get back there and fix that relief valve "Master"


----------



## jnohs (Jan 27, 2012)

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> You better get back there and fix that relief valve "Master"


ok i have got some one here from ny. and look they are jumping down my throat. Yes that is mine from about 4-5 years ago.
and please explaine why if the valve is within 6 inches of the boiler is it no good?

Damm...

ok well i just went and reviewed the code and you are correct it has to serv the "Top" 6 inches of the unit being served. with that being said I do not usally put the releif valve there. it is usually off the top tree with the bleeder and expansion tank. I must say that I can now pick my own plumbing apart too. There are plenty of pictures where i now know i did the vent placement as pertaining to if it went on the bull or the run for years was just plain wrong. I am all-ways learning that is one of the trademarks of a master plumber. i never said go look all my perfect work. I asked if you were interested to see some skills go view them, it was an invite so please chill. Why do i feel such hostility here. I am shaking while i type. I just am here to make friends and discus plumbing since that is what I live and breath.

And I must Tell you thank you for bringing that to my attention, I will never make that mistake again. Especially from the depth of this topic it is no embedded in my brain.

Hay you are from Brooklyn lets at least unite under one football front and applause the NY Giants for last nights game. What a game it was!

I tell you I wish I was working right this minute. But just nada happening right now and I am stuck blogging here. Damit... I hate when it gets slow!!! lol


----------



## jnohs (Jan 27, 2012)

what about the vent damper? where is that...


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

I'm cranky this morning! 

I'm glad that you took my comments in a productive way, good for you. We all make mistakes and we should never be to big or great to improve our skills and knowledge 

But seriously if you can get back to that boiler to fix it, it would be in your best interest, if/when it fails nobody will care that you don't do that anymore! 

Way to go Giants!!!


----------



## Plumber71 (Dec 20, 2010)

Wait !!!! Are you saying because you have a master plumber on salary , that that makes you a master plumber ? If so your out of your mind ! And if you think as soon as you test , and just say you pass. The written part you need to take the Lead wipe ( I believe ) it will not be that fast ...
I normally don't put anyone down on here. But you can not be a Master plumber just by asking what to expect , that means you never took a Master Plumber exam ....

Just saying .....


----------



## Plumber71 (Dec 20, 2010)

Oh and by the way !!! I would take that picture off your web site of that boiler 
Because you would of failed a inspection for a few reasons ..... And did you ask where the vent damper was !!! Holy [email protected] !!!! This tread is a joke right !!!!! Lol


----------



## jnohs (Jan 27, 2012)

Plumber71 said:


> Wait !!!! Are you saying because you have a master plumber on salary , that that makes you a master plumber ? If so your out of your mind ! And if you think as soon as you test , and just say you pass. The written part you need to take the Lead wipe ( I believe ) it will not be that fast ...
> I normally don't put anyone down on here. But you can not me a Master plumber just by asking what to expect , that means you never took a Master Plumber exam ....
> 
> Just saying .....


once again i don't get it.....
in ny if you employ any licensed trade your company is now allowed to perform said licensed work.It is that simple.

What do you mean" But you can not me a Master plumber just by asking what to expect , that means you never took a Master Plumber exam" ....

guy I have been plumbing for 16 years well versed and learing all the way, I have studied the code book for months now, but I figured i would go to a "friendly forum" not a pissing contest. So i will be taking the test in a couple of weeks. does any one have any productive input to help with my orignall post witch was a simple question looking for someone who might have some insight to the test.

This is another status quo crap... I almost wasn't approved to test because of status quo crap. But as a result of everyone on the board seeing my work and the attutuide i bring they could not deny me. So please just recognize i am not a home owner or a G.C.. I am though and through a plumber. This site has really put a bad taste in my mouth. 

If anyone has any useful info, and doesn't feel offended for some crazy insecure reason please responded and I will much appreciate it. 

Any one else who feels i need more justification as to what I am doing please take a look at your inner self and try to recognize that you have some deep seated problems that no matter how much plumbing i have done you will never be satisfied. I can not respond to negatively approached comments anymore. thank you


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

Your best bet is to find someone in your local that has recently gone through the experience of this test and network. 
I would study everything but remember most questions are trying to trick you and here most questions are written by engineers so you must decipher the questions 

Do you have a practical exam when you pass this?


----------



## Plumber71 (Dec 20, 2010)

All I was trying to say is you are way off base by what I think you said about being a master plumber , I hope you do well on the test , but as for studying the code you better ask what year of the code they will be testing you on ! And as far as what cards I have showing ! How about Hempstead and north Hempstead and Westchester and rise you one more the holy grail it self NYC Master Plumber ..... 

Good luck ....... Insecure no I am not .... 
More like seasoned veteran ..,....


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

jnohs said:


> the point i was making was i allready stated that i was approved to take the test so regerdless of apprentices-ship i have been approved to test so now i need to pass. And yes I am a master plumber If you think that 2 weeks and piece of paper is going to make me say i am not a master plumber is a silly thought.
> and why r you trying to fish people out?????
> 
> I just have some questions.. I guess ifished out who the but heads are then huh...
> ...


What the hell are you talking about?


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

NYC Plumber said:


> What the hell are you talking about?


That's what I'm tryin to figure out :laughing:

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

Hell I am on the Island and I amtrying to follow along.

As long as you have 5 years of W2's under a master plumber, You can take the Master Plumber test. This is what I understand.

Is that true?


----------



## Plumber71 (Dec 20, 2010)

In some townships it is true , but others it is 7 years and they don't want w2 anymore they want social securities print out . I just don't know what he is talking about . But I never wish anyone any bad luck , because I have been through it and it is no fun .......

Went back and read your last comment again , and still I am confused ... Lol
And that piece of paper means everything !!! Because it means you are qualified to be a Master Plumber .... Something Master Plumber and Journeyman in other part of the country take really seriously ...because they went through that hell and came out on top.. My head hurts from this , still confused about how because you have a license plumber on staff , that makes you one .. Lol 
I need a beer . Try telling that to a inspector in NYC on a gas inspection ...


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

At least you're trying to take the test. I'll give you that much. In NY you don't have to serve apprenticeships? That is the dumbest thing i've ever heard. Don't you have school? What about drawing, or sizing? Are you allowed to sign and draw plans as a Master Plumber? Plumbing is a complicated trade, I can't imagine having to learn it without schooling. Coming from someone that just passed his Master plumber's exam last month, good luck if yours is anything like ours.

Oh, and don't call yourself a Master Plumber until you EARN that title. Here it takes 8 years before you can even write for that exam, and two 8 hour tests to get the license. I have it, don't cheapen mine and everyone else who's taken the time to get the license by calling yourself a master unless you are one.


----------



## Lmp (Oct 17, 2011)

jnohs said:


> the point i was making was i allready stated that i was approved to take the test so regerdless of apprentices-ship i have been approved to test so now i need to pass. And yes I am a master plumber If you think that 2 weeks and piece of paper is going to make me say i am not a master plumber is a silly thought.
> and why r you trying to fish people out?????
> 
> I just have some questions.. I guess ifished out who the but heads are then huh...
> ...


Wow!!!


----------



## Plumber71 (Dec 20, 2010)

Well now after 5 years you are consider a journeyman if you can prove your time and seven years to be able to test for your master . That sounds hard where your at, but don't put down New York Masters , we sit for a 5 1/2 hr written CLOSED BOOK with sizing and blue printing and the 5 hr to complete two projects for the practical part , and yeah not to mention ! About 20 g's from start to finish to go through that hell . So yeah every state is different , and I don't knock any other state . But I will bet the house NY is one of the hardest or at least in the top 3 states to get your Masters, if not the top . Just saying...


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Plumber71 said:


> Well now after 5 years you are consider a journeyman if you can prove your time and seven years to be able to test for your master . That sounds hard where your at, but don't put down New York Masters , we sit for a 5 1/2 hr written CLOSED BOOK with sizing and blue printing and the 5 hr to complete two projects for the practical part , and yeah not to mention ! About 20 g's from start to finish to go through that hell . So yeah every state is different , and I don't knock any other state . But I will bet the house NY is one of the hardest or at least in the top 3 states to get your Masters, if not the top . Just saying...


It costs 20K to get a masters....shiot. Closed book exam, that doesn't sound fun. We don't have a practical part, I guess we used to back in the day but our test is all written. I think we should have some practical. We do for stuff like med gas, have to get that sent to a lab for penetration testing. Can you draw prints for buildings and sign your masters # to them for bldg approval?


----------



## Plumber71 (Dec 20, 2010)

Not in NYC , but some other townships you can if they request it . But out here that what the artcitec and PE are for . And then we correct their mistakes !! Lol 
But every Master test is hard just for the pressure alone it puts on you , your family and your every day life .
And that money you spend is if you pass on the first time if not , be ready to shell out more clams... Lol


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

In WI, you can submit plans by either being a PE or a master plumber. Might be why we have more schooling reqirements. Isn't that expensive though, it doesn't suprise me that NY is. For what it costs for rent, a closet is more expensive than my mortgage here. Being able to draw prints is nice, I'm actually looking to persue work at an engineering firm. Master plumbers are highly desireable for that kind of work around here because we've installed what we draw and generally know when its going to work.


----------



## Plumber71 (Dec 20, 2010)

So you guys can draw blue prints up for full 40 story building ? From foundation to the last handicap entrance ? Or is it for only up to a certain category of building ? And can you work on fire suppression system and can you draw them out and do all the calculation that go along with them . For that type of high rise ?
Very interesting topic , pretty cool if you can do all that . But sounds like alot of liability that go's along with drawing up your own plans.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Plumber71 said:


> Well now after 5 years you are consider a journeyman if you can prove your time and seven years to be able to test for your master . That sounds hard where your at, but don't put down New York Masters , we sit for a 5 1/2 hr written CLOSED BOOK with sizing and blue printing and the 5 hr to complete two projects for the practical part , and yeah not to mention ! About 20 g's from start to finish to go through that hell . So yeah every state is different , and I don't knock any other state . But I will bet the house NY is one of the hardest or at least in the top 3 states to get your Masters, if not the top . Just saying...









I would agree.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Plumber71 said:


> So you guys can draw blue prints up for full 40 story building ? From foundation to the last handicap entrance ? Or is it for only up to a certain category of building ? And can you work on fire suppression system and can you draw them out and do all the calculation that go along with them . For that type of high rise ?
> Very interesting topic , pretty cool if you can do all that . But sounds like alot of liability that go's along with drawing up your own plans.


No fire supression in commercial. Only what's called a multipurpose piping which is a combination sprinkler water dist system in residential applications only. Yeah We can do a 40 story building. We can do hospitals with medical gas acid waste piping and stuff like that. We do drawings like this for school. I've done the entire waste and vent for an 8 story hospital for my drawing project. Our journeyman and master's test involves sizing everything from hospitals to high rises to commercial sewers. We only draw plumbing obviously, but you need to know ADA requirements for plumbing fixtures. I know a few Master plumbers that work for engineering firms.

No more liability than a PE has. Our school basically takes you through everything a plumbing engineer does. Everything from pipe sizing to calculating water weight/volume/pressure. Personally, I feel more comfortable drawing a print than tying into a 6" main bldg feed for a hospital in the middle of the night. Or snapping apart rusted CI drains directly above multi million dollar print machines. If you've worked commercial service/repair in high rise bldgs or hospitals you have a ton of liability. All drawings are subject to state approval, they have their own masters and PE's that comb over a print before it gets approved.


----------



## Plumber71 (Dec 20, 2010)

Very interesting , do you have to show practical experience in the field and if so how do they verify it . I have done plenty of work in schools and some hospital , I have done plenty of acid waste system . But I agree , that type of knowledge is learned in school and then fined tone in the field . So can they fail you on a inspection if your drawing is different from the way you roughed it in ? Or can you amend your drawing.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Plumber71 said:


> Very interesting , do you have to show practical experience in the field and if so how do they verify it . I have done plenty of work in schools and some hospital , I have done plenty of acid waste system . But I agree , that type of knowledge is learned in school and then fined tone in the field . So can they fail you on a inspection if your drawing is different from the way you roughed it in ? Or can you amend your drawing.


The guy drawing it is usually not the guy putting it in. For big projects, it's almost always done by a design firm or sometimes an inhouse designer that only does drawings. The drawing gets sent to the state for approval, regardless of who does it a PE or a Master plumber. The drawing is then what is approved, and has to be installed according to plan. Sometimes things need to be changed but usually an RFI needs to be sent out, and an ammended drawing then needs to be made and subsequenly approved. This only applies to big changes though. If you run water at a different elevation than what's shown on the print but in the same area usually not a problem. You need to keep pipe sizes/material the same though. Material changes need to be approved, as pipe material can effect required size. It all depends on the situation, and reason for the change if you need to submit ammended drawings.

As far as practical experiance goes, we have certain amounts of hours needed to spend on specific tasks during our apprenticeship. So many thousand hours for waste and vent, water, underground ect. Your forman/master signs off on these hours every week. This is how they keep track of what you're doing and how your doing it. Your supervisor can also make comments. If you're not getting something for instance. Most guys can figure stuff out eventually, but I know a few that got their apprenticeships cancelled. If you get enough complaints, they will remove you from the program.


----------



## jnohs (Jan 27, 2012)

Plumber71 said:


> In some townships it is true , but others it is 7 years and they don't want w2 anymore they want social securities print out . I just don't know what he is talking about . But I never wish anyone any bad luck , because I have been through it and it is no fun .......
> 
> Went back and read your last comment again , and still I am confused ... Lol
> And that piece of paper means everything !!! Because it means you are qualified to be a Master Plumber .... Something Master Plumber and Journeyman in other part of the country take really seriously ...because they went through that hell and came out on top.. My head hurts from this , still confused about how because you have a license plumber on staff , that makes you one .. Lol
> I need a beer . Try telling that to a inspector in NYC on a gas inspection ...


well i understand that the paper is what make the difference, and yes i will have gone through hell to get it to. and yes if you employ a master plumber your company is now aloud to in stall any plumbing that is covered under that license. Very simple that is how so many companies have multiple licenses, do you think one guy hold them all, just like if i employed a licensed P.E. then my company could do engineering consulting or what ever is covered under there license. I sound sucky to us who actually worked for our license, but there is also no reason why what i am talking about doesn't make any sense, this is why corporations have so much power, they higher people with licenses and then now have a license compared to us who try to hold all the licenses our selves.

No plumber for 16 years studying and asking questions to learn more, and the paper in 3 weeks makes me a master plumber, what currently makes me able to advertise and do permit jobs is my plumber on staff. please if you don't get then you are just a plumber and not much of a business man. this is all very easy stuff.

damit i just realized i was defending my self again and i said i had enough of that..


----------



## jnohs (Jan 27, 2012)

Tommy plumber said:


> [/COLOR][/SIZE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i agree that is why i am here asking question.... 
but it seems most people are more concerned with having a pissing contest with rather than work with me.


----------



## jnohs (Jan 27, 2012)

NYC Plumber said:


> What the hell are you talking about?


I am talking about a comment brooklyn plumber made to me, i am tryng to get back to the orignalle question which was if any one has any usefull info on the ny master plumber exam it would be much appreciated.

plz do not highjack the thread peeps.....


----------



## jnohs (Jan 27, 2012)

please read the keep things positive... thread


----------



## Plumber71 (Dec 20, 2010)

No , I understand the way a corporation is set up , but you said was that because you employ a Master plumber that makes you a Master Plumber ! But listen , good luck with trying to get your Master Plumber license .


----------



## Lmp (Oct 17, 2011)

What county in ny are u trying to get your license for????


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

jnohs said:


> well i understand that the paper is what make the difference, and yes i will have gone through hell to get it to. and yes if you employ a master plumber your company is now aloud to in stall any plumbing that is covered under that license. Very simple that is how so many companies have multiple licenses, do you think one guy hold them all, just like if i employed a licensed P.E. then my company could do engineering consulting or what ever is covered under there license. I sound sucky to us who actually worked for our license, but there is also no reason why what i am talking about doesn't make any sense, this is why corporations have so much power, they higher people with licenses and then now have a license compared to us who try to hold all the licenses our selves.
> 
> No plumber for 16 years studying and asking questions to learn more, and the paper in 3 weeks makes me a master plumber, what currently makes me able to advertise and do permit jobs is my plumber on staff. please if you don't get then you are just a plumber and not much of a business man. this is all very easy stuff.
> 
> damit i just realized i was defending my self again and i said i had enough of that..



No, employing a master plumber doesn't make you a master plumber. If he left, YOU would no longer be able to perform that work correct? Stop calling yourself something YOU didn't earn. Before last month, I did the exact same thing for years. I had my dad registered on my company because he was a master and I wasn't. That didn't make me a master, and I didn't call myself one. My DAD was the master, not me. I could still do all the work but, bottom line, HIS name was on the permit not mine. 

I could hire a doctor and it doesn't make me able to perform surgury or write perscriptions. Don't call yourself a master if you aren't one. I hope there isn't any grammar on your Master's exam, you'll be in real trouble. We all understand that you are able to perform work under a Master that you employ. What we don't understand is why you think that makes you one. When you hire someone with a license, it doesnt mean you now have that license, just that you employ someone who does. Nothing more, nothing less. 

If a measly 3 weeks are all that stand between you and your license, then come back in 3 weeks after you pass and call yourself one. You talk like its a sure thing you will pass this exam the first time, yet you're on here asking for advice on how to pass. You can't have it both ways. Don't call yourself a master until YOUR name is on a masters license. Simple as that.


----------



## Plumber71 (Dec 20, 2010)

I Agree with RW ..And as for being a business man , please first thing I know is you are not a Master plumber YET ! Just by the comments you have made ! And your license plumber on staff must be a big joke , because why would he be working for you !! We all know what he is doing by the way you are talking ! He is SIGNING YOU OFF !!! I tried asking a simple question and yet you still haven't answered it , HOW DOES IT MAKE YOU A MASTER ? I have the answer and it is easy stuff like you said ! IT DOESN'T !!! That's how we know your not a MASTER PLUMBER ............. YA ZA !!!!!!! Lol

And if I am just a plumber , then that's what I am !!! But I am a MASTER PLUMBER ....... 

I tried being civil , but oh well !!! Lol


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

When and where is the LMP class? ( In Babylon NY)


----------



## Plumber71 (Dec 20, 2010)

I have never heard of one , I might be wrong but it would be news to me ...


----------



## jnohs (Jan 27, 2012)

u guys are truly anoying
sorry i am done here.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

jnohs said:


> u guys are truly anoying
> sorry i am done here.


Come back when your actually a licensed plumbing professional, or don't. Just glad we done with one more wannabe


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

jnohs said:


> once again i don't get it..... But as a result of everyone on the board seeing my work and the attutuide i bring they could not deny me. So please just recognize i am not a home owner or a G.C.. I am though and through a plumber. This site has really put a bad taste in my mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jnohs (Jan 27, 2012)

how =many of you are over weight with a gross unshaped beard and divorced and drinks once a week... com on a show of hands. what makes a wanna be i have been plumbing for 16 years how the hell is that a wanna be. you are a wanna be person, not able to do anything but bash...
Quote" so glad we got rid of a wanna be again".... what the hell r u talking about. i am not truly going to let your small mind push me of and informative site. 

i was not trying to impress, i was not under the impression that i needed to impress any one. oh yah i forgot this is automatically a pissing, spelling and grammer test, mot a place to find and share information. 
i can only imagine how well i wi=ould get along with your status quo keeping attitude. i am a status quo smasher.. so back up go beat your wife and drink a beer. oh yah also respond to this with more bs that has nothing to do with plumbing.


----------



## jnohs (Jan 27, 2012)

why do i need to have my plumbing license to converse on here. i did not see it as a prerequiset. Also i am a dba and my company has a licence so there for i now carry a license sorry if you dont like it but that is the way it is. Now if my guy leaves i am screwed but i will have my own in 3 weeks, please go jump off a bridege if you are going to tell me to come bacvk in three weeks.


----------



## Plumber71 (Dec 20, 2010)

Ahhhhhhhh !!!!!! So you finally said it , you not a Master Plumber , and I thought you were a corporation and now you say you are a DBA . They are two two different ways to do buisness . 
Wow !! Get your story straight ... Lol


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

I am on Long island. What is the name of your Company?


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

In nyc a plumbing company must be owned (51%) by the master plumber! 

I think that is a good idea, and signing off for others gets your license revoked, another good idea!


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Your grammar is barely inteligable, you are also a liar. I don't understand what the story is here. You can't figure out that coming to a site full of professional plumbers, then lying about your license status would make us upset? You are worse than a homeowner, or GC because you actually think you're a plumber. Let me burst your bubble, you aren't. Your a hack that does work under someone elses license. You can barely spell, how the hell are you going to pass test with words on it?

Unless your masters exam is full of questions like, "what is your name?" or "Sh*T rolls A) downhill or B) uphill" you will surely fail. The only thing worse than a handyman doing plumbing is a hack that thinks he's a master plumber, and has the balls to say he is one to a forum full of professional plumbers. 

You won't leave because of all the help here? Do you really think people are going to help you now that it's been found out that your a liar? Do yourself a favor, and get off this site. The mods will eventually read this whole mess, decide your a hack and throw you off anyhow. It's all about how much abuse you take in the mean time.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

jnohs said:


> how =many of you are over weight with a gross unshaped beard and divorced and drinks once a week... com on a show of hands. what makes a wanna be i have been plumbing for 16 years how the hell is that a wanna be. you are a wanna be person, not able to do anything but bash...
> Quote" so glad we got rid of a wanna be again".... what the hell r u talking about. i am not truly going to let your small mind push me of and informative site.
> 
> i was not trying to impress, i was not under the impression that i needed to impress any one. oh yah i forgot this is automatically a pissing, spelling and grammer test, mot a place to find and share information.
> i can only imagine how well i wi=ould get along with your status quo keeping attitude. i am a status quo smasher.. so back up go beat your wife and drink a beer. oh yah also respond to this with more bs that has nothing to do with plumbing.


This is the second most disgusting collection of bull shït I have ever read. (The first is spread out over about 1800 posts) How dare you accuse someone you've never met of domestic violence or alcoholism?!?

So you didn't get a muffin basket from the welcome wagon when your intro was base on lies.

For this you go on the attack?!?

Good idea... that'll get you the respect you've been DEMANDING!
:ROLLEYES:

I'll tell you what, you sealed it for me. I was going to stay out of this, but you took a dump on the line.

I wouldn't piss on you if you were on fire, hatemonger.

Go beat up on someone smaller than you now to make yourself feel like a big man.

May you never hold the licenses you strive for, yet don't deserve.

The following user wishes to thank U666A for this useful post: Mississippiplum


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

jnohs said:


> how =many of you are over weight with a gross unshaped beard and divorced and drinks once a week...* Who cares if someone drinks ONCE a week?* com on a show of hands. what makes a wanna be i have been plumbing for 16 years how the hell is that a wanna be. you are a wanna be person, not able to do anything but bash...
> Quote" so glad we got rid of a wanna be again"....* Try using the acutal quote button, at least then one part of your post would be readable.* what the hell r u talking about. i am not truly going to let your small mind push me of and informative site. *You pushed yourself off here, by showing up and lying. You are a hack and an unlicensed one at that.*
> 
> i was not trying to impress, i was not under the impression that i needed to impress any one. oh yah i forgot this is automatically a pissing, spelling and grammer test,* Admittedly it isn't, all my spelling and grammer isn't perfect. When you cannot write better than my 15 month old son, that's another story. He uses crayons, and I can imagine him scrawling this jibberish on the back page of his coloring book.* mot a place to find and share information.
> i can only imagine how well i wi=ould get along with your status quo keeping attitude. i am a status quo smasher..* Way to show me. My silly status quo of actually EARNING a license before I brag about having it. You sure smashed the crap out of that one didn't you? Sometimes the status quo is there for a reason...* so back up go beat your wife and drink a beer.* I didn't beat her...She fell down the stairs. :whistling2kidding)* oh yah also respond to this with more bs that has nothing to do with plumbing*. Not having the proper licenses, has EVERYTHING to do with plumbing. Lying to our community has everything to do with the integrity of our board. This is a place where we can all gather, and share ideas with other professionals, free from hacks like yourself. *


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

jnohs said:


> why do i need to have my plumbing license to converse on here. i did not see it as a prerequiset. Also i am a dba and my company has a licence so there for i now carry a license sorry if you dont like it but that is the way it is. Now if my guy leaves i am screwed but i will have my own in 3 weeks, please go jump off a bridege if you are going to tell me to come bacvk in three weeks.


Dba= douche bag ã§§hølë?

The following user wishes to thank U666A for this useful post: Mississippiplum


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

This sums it up


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

I was going to stay out of this also

But like U666A says you can only stand back and watch for a while

I agree with RW. You are not even close to being a plumber and even further from a master plumber

It is apparent from your post that you are trying get something for nothing. And lying to get what you want will be your eventual down fall

I highly doubt you will get any useful info from any member of pz

This will only leave you with endless searching through old threads and dead thread of the plumbing zone

I for one say give this guy the boot he deserves

Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

SOLIDARITY!!!!

GIT 'EM GONE!!!

ALL IN FAVOUR?

"I"!

The following user wishes to thank U666A for this useful post: Mississippiplum


----------



## ArkyPlbr (Feb 10, 2011)

"I"


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

"I"


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

"i" OOPS I mean "I".


----------



## Plumber71 (Dec 20, 2010)

Don , can't stop laughing from your post !!!

" I "


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

jnohs said:


> . Also i am a dba and my company has a licence so there for i now carry a license sorry if you dont like it but that is the way it is.


Are u S-L-O-W or something? 

"I"

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

I am on Long island and I am wondering if I know him !


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

drs said:


> I am on Long island and I am wondering if I know him !


Do you know anyone who pretends to be a plumber, and can barely spell? If so it's most likely him.


----------



## Plumber71 (Dec 20, 2010)

Drs , go to his website and go to about us 
And there is a picture of him . Lol


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

Plumber71 said:


> Drs , go to his website and go to about us
> And there is a picture of him . Lol


I just went to the website.... There isn't a license number anywhere, thats illegal in nyc and im pretty sure everywhere for that matter.
This guy is a total joke, prob a GC who thinks he knows plumbing. These guys really piss me off.
"the quality of a master plumber" he doesn't even know what one is.
People proably buy into this crap and think they are hiring a quality guy... What a shame...
Stick to sheetrock buddy!


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

Crap ok guys I wanna come clean, so really I don't have a license but I know a guy who owes me a favor, 
** read with heavy Sheepshead Bay accent **


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> Crap ok guys I wanna come clean, so really I don't have a license but I know a guy who owes me a favor,
> ** read with heavy Sheepshead Bay accent **


About time you fessed up.... I figured that all the time


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> Crap ok guys I wanna come clean, so really I don't have a license but I know a guy who owes me a favor,
> ** read with heavy Sheepshead Bay accent **


Lol he got some pair of balls advertising to be a plumber near our neighborhood!


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

I never dog MASTER PLUMBERS.

I sometimes disagree or see things in a different way as we all do.

I also know that to become a MASTER PLUMBER you have a shiot loads of work to get the privilege to sit the exams.

The guy who lets you use his license should be ashamed of him self and any who lets a gc or any other entity use the MASTER LICENSE should be drawn over hot coal.

There is a word for that type of thing and I for one and every other MASTER PLUMBER on here would say they would never whore there license out.

When you call inspection for your work do you speak with the inspector and tell them you did the work, thought not.

Your whore does and says he did it probably after he checks the work.

You sir are not a master plumber.

I have been going to the dentist every year since I can remember and he tells me a great way to clean my teeth, I do as he says and being as I hired him and I have cleaned my teeth the way he said does that make me a dentist, NO.

Do you think they would let me practice or get a license to practice, NO.

Why not I hear you say, because I ain't no fecking dentist.

But I did as he told me and he said I did it very well so I must be good at it.

Stop defending something that you are not and never will be.

You can fool the board to let you sit the exam but not us kind folks here.

You should have taken the test then when,if you pass you should have come on here as a new MASTER PLUMBER and I bet most would have be cool with you.

You jumped the gun on this one and the guys sniffed you out, they smell bull shiot a mile off and you sir paid the price on the forum.

This forum is for professionals only and Ike minded in the trade.

The reason you were jumped so fast is because all us guys on here got our license the right way and the hard way and it looks like you are not going about it the right way. IMO

You can't expect us to welcome you with some of the best coffee in the world and say welcome brother it's hard work but well worth it.

I think it goes (fool us once, NEVER)


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

jnohs said:


> Hello...
> I have been a member only for about 2-3 weeks with out a formal introduction. I am 32 and have been involved with construction, Plumbing for 16 years now. I have recently sat before the local plumbing board of Babylon Township NY, and after an awkward personal interview where I felt extremely nervous. The board has sent a letter of approval to test. Now I am cramming to pass.
> 
> I have installed and serviced an extremely diverse array of plumbing, and at the same time always paid attention as to apply my learned knowledge to everything I know and approach.
> ...


Your a total waste, coming on this site and posting your bs website is insulting to every real plumbing professional here.
I doubt you can even take the test because you need to have worked under a real master pumber with a license number.
Guys like you do crap work in peoples homes, charge a crap load of money, and give us real plumbers a bad reputation.
The most intrwsting/funny part is that you write all this crap and actually think you sound like you kow what you are talking about, and it is so obvious that you are a general contracting wannabe plumber.


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

mark kiernan said:


> I never dog MASTER PLUMBERS.
> 
> I sometimes disagree or see things in a different way as we all do.
> 
> ...


I bet there is no master plumbing license at all, they have a gc license and thats it.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

NYC Plumber said:


> I bet there is no master plumbing license at all, they have a gc license and thats it.


I especially like the work pics on his website that violate various codes. If he is gonna play plumber atleast post pics of work that MEET or EXCEED code!!!!!

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

Come on mods, close it down and ban him.

Well ban him but let the slaying continue for a little while.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

mark kiernan said:


> Well ban him but let the slaying continue for a little while.


I hope he says something stupid again with his poor grammar so we can all have a good laugh again. 

Let the slaying continue :laughing:

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

Thus the funniest thing I ever read:



"General list of plumbing jobs and materials that I have and can install as an experienced professional. (Only plumbers will probably understand the jargon)

oil residential boilers
gas residential boilers
all boiler wiring
zone valve, flow check, mono-flow, radiant manifold heating systems
beckit, reileo, carlin oil guns
horizontal stack/branch gets the drain on the run
vertical stack/branch get the drain on the bull"


.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

NYC Plumber said:


> Thus the funniest thing I ever read:
> 
> "General list of plumbing jobs and materials that I have and can install as an experienced professional. (Only plumbers will probably understand the jargon)
> 
> ...


Wth, and I thought it couldn't get any worse.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

Hey NYC PLUMBER.

Do you think the state board know that he advertises plumbing work without his whores number ?

How do you think the board would feel about him fooling them with LIES ?

I also bet at some point he will create you work as you will get the call that some handy hack has screwed up and it needs fixing right and to code. Lol.


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

mark kiernan said:


> Hey NYC PLUMBER.
> 
> Do you think the state board know that he advertises plumbing work without his whores number ?
> 
> ...


Lol yeah he did have the balls to post pics of his beautiful "plumbing" work.
I know in nyc you cant advertise without your lic. number, i would think long island is the same.
I really dont know what the best way to handle this is, the website is just way to obnoxious for me to stomach.
Anyone have any ideas?
I mean if your gonna be an unlicensed wannabe at least be discreet about it.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

I havent quit laughing, since I started reading this thread. Y'all are busting his balls good. but he deserves everybit of it. 
When whoring the license thing started it was bad enough then when he thought he was a master plumber that sealed the deal.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

NYC Plumber said:


> Lol yeah he did have the balls to post pics of his beautiful "plumbing" work.
> I know in nyc you cant advertise without your lic. number, i would think long island is the same.
> I really dont know what the best way to handle this is, the website is just way to obnoxious for me to stomach.
> Anyone have any ideas?
> I mean if your gonna be an unlicensed wannabe at least be discreet about it.


O yeah and those plumbing pics are a mf'ing disgrace. how can someone call there self a MP when they can't even make there work meet code.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

A quick call to the construction industries board should do the trick.

Just to inform them he is a pimp and his whore needs a slap.


----------



## Plumber71 (Dec 20, 2010)

On long island you should post it and should be proud to post !!! But they really don't enforce it . I have know clue how the examining board approved this guy . Most of the time guys like this won't pass the practical , by the pics he has on line , he wont have the first clue how to wipe a lead joint. And on another note , he must have his plumber sign a affidavit on his part . What a dirtbag if he does it !!! He must be getting paid some real good cash .....


----------



## Plumber71 (Dec 20, 2010)

I believe he is no longer with us !!! Lol
He is not on the member list .... Or he is offline


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

He'll be back to "show us" in 2-3 weeks when he gets his license


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

To the op if he's still reading this thread,, what the fuk are you trying to do? I looked at your site pictures of the boiler jobs, that's one of the most hacked up job I've seen and you can kill people with that type of installation.. stop doing these jobs and let the REAL pros to do it.


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

Just a few more tips posted from this guy, that all us 
"Plumbing Professionals", can really use:laughing:.







01-29-2012, 07:12 AM #*459* jnohs 
Member

Join Date: Jan 2012
Posts: 43 

 My Photos 









This is actually a cool post. Let me rattle off a few...
Take apart r19 before soldering
solder male and female adaptors before installing
keep pvc glue and primer away from your feet and close the top allways
use the letters on the pvc to use as a gide of where to cut when measuring
use regular insulation as a heat shield behind pipe when soldering. You will be amazed how good a thin strip will protect wood from burns
Always have a spry bottle for the one time you need it in your career when something goes on fire or is just very hot and a little precautionary water can help calm your nerves
use 50/50 on heat pipe fixes
when replacing baseboard have a shop vac to get ALL the water imadatiallly!
crimp copper fittings before soldering to help maintain positioning
instead of using a fern-co all the time, unscrew the pipe and install a male adapter.
be sure to drink your oveltene
work on the books, if your current job is off the books leave and get an on the books job so when it come time to get licensed it is easy, I had to wait 10 years and jump through hoops because of my short shortsightedness.
allays use structo-lite, a lot of tubs now say not to use cement products because it doesn't provide enough bonding. I say that is fine because I am not looking for bonding I am looking for support, witch is what the structo-lite provides. especially on a cast iron tub otherwise with the sheer weight on the little back feet it will settle.
dont give cheap estimates!!!! stick to your guns, and once you have the job for the good price do everything you can to get the job done now, at any cost except quality.

dont keep hammer and other hard objects on top ladders.







 http:// 01-29-2012, 07:12 AM#459


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Well this certainly is entertaining. :thumbup:

Of all places in the civilized world available to mankind, this guy is trying to skirt the plumbing rules in New York? NY Plumbers are some of the most "Jealous-For-Our-Trade" men on the planet.

Whats a matta for you? Kitchen getting a bit warm?


----------



## Plumber71 (Dec 20, 2010)

NY Plumbers are some of the most "Jealous-For-Our-Trade" men on the planet.[/QUOTE]

Do you think I'm really full of envy of a guy like this !!!! Pleazzzzzzze ..........

I do know where a relief should go on a boiler ....


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

^^^^

You are taking John WWWAAAYYY out of context!

Calm the fuque down and slow your role!

The following user wishes to thank U666A for this useful post: Mississippiplum


----------



## Plumber71 (Dec 20, 2010)

I know how he said it , and I was joking back , maybe if he needed a body guard then you can step in .... 

Guess you didn't see the smiley face !!!!! 
You should slow your role ..... 

Oh yeah ! My wrench is nicer then your wrench !!! Grow up


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Don't be embarrassed, I accept your apology so long as Mr. Johnson does...








.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

(I'll put a smiley way down here so if I get called out for being a jerk, I can claim sarcasm...)

:thumbup:

The following user wishes to thank U666A for this useful post: Mississippiplum


----------



## Plumber71 (Dec 20, 2010)

Your way off base !!!! No apology here to you buddy ....... 

Don't hate the player ! Hate the game ...

Peace and love !!! Peace and love


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Ok, I understand...

:laughing:

The following user(s) wishes to thank U666A for this useful post: Mississippiplum, Plumber71


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

All in good fun gents. 

I'm Irish and married into a full blood Italian family from Brooklyn. I'm pretty much bullet proof at this point. 

Just pointing out the idiocy of skirting the system where the trade is so solid.


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

What is the name of his company or website??


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

drs said:


> What is the name of his company or website??


http://www.residentialconstructionservices.net/


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> All in good fun gents.
> 
> I'm Irish and married into a full blood Italian family from Brooklyn. I'm pretty much bullet proof at this point.
> 
> Just pointing out the idiocy of skirting the system where the trade is so solid.


I know Johnny boy, I'm jus' screwin' 'round...

Sorry P71! :thumbup:

The following user(s) wishes to thank U666A for this useful post: Mississippiplum, Plumber71


----------



## Plumber71 (Dec 20, 2010)

No apology necessary ... All in good fun


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Plumber71 said:


> No apology necessary ... All in good fun


I never met an Anime Plumber before.

I'd offer to shake your hand, but I don't want to be drug down into a A-Ha video.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Ok, No fair. I started slamming this guy and you guys found the WEBSITE? Every other drain in those pictures was backpitched. You know it's bad when you can see it in a picture. I really could of had fun with this, but you guys beat me to it. If he's a master plumber my 15 mo old son will be taking his masters test next week...


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

RW Plumbing said:


> Ok, No fair. I started slamming this guy and you guys found the WEBSITE? Every other drain in those pictures was backpitched. You know it's bad when you can see it in a picture. I really could of had fun with this, but you guys beat me to it. If he's a master plumber my 15 mo old son will be taking his masters test next week...


Lol yeah he posted his website in his first or second post. I cant believe he had the nerve to show that off.


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

I wish he would come back so we could help him lol...


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

If anyone is brave enough, on his photo page he has a link to his picisa page. It has over 400 pictures of his work. All I can say is I should have brought stock in charlotte pipe. He uses 10x the amount of fittings he needs to. I doubt he could undercut me, his material costs alone have to be double my entire charge. On top of it, he has traps without vents all over the place. I've seen first year apprentices use less material on a job.


----------



## Plumber71 (Dec 20, 2010)

I just saw all those pictures of that so called Master Plumbing . Let me just say his supply house loves this hack !!! All the money he spends on fittings .
Also did anyone notice the relief valve on the bottom of the return and I am pretty shore he also put a pressure relief on the same tee , maybe he will be roughing in a coil . I can't make it out on the phone lol


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

It is interesting to see the differences in how you guys are regulated and categorized. In Melbourne Australia, we are answerable to the plumbing industry commission- who inspect our work randomly( 5% chance of being inspected). If you are a registered plumber you can work for a licensed plumber. If you are a licensed plumber you can work for yourself and employ registered plumbers and apprentices. If you want to be a " master plumber" you apply to the master plumbers board, pay a hefty fee and if they determine that you are a good bloke they will allow you to call yourself a master plumber( anyone hear jobs for the boys)


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

In most, if not all of the US, the title of master plumber isn't arbitrary. It is the license required to be responsible to a job. You must have this license to run work and supervise other plumbers.


----------



## jnohs (Jan 27, 2012)

drs said:


> I am on Long island and I am wondering if I know him !


probably taught y everything you know.
JUST KIDDING!!!!


----------



## jnohs (Jan 27, 2012)

RW Plumbing said:


> Ok, No fair. I started slamming this guy and you guys found the WEBSITE? Every other drain in those pictures was backpitched. You know it's bad when you can see it in a picture. I really could of had fun with this, but you guys beat me to it. If he's a master plumber my 15 mo old son will be taking his masters test next week...


sorry but i do not know what you mean that every one of the drains is back pitched your brain must be back pitched.


----------



## jnohs (Jan 27, 2012)

NYC Plumber said:


> I wish he would come back so we could help him lol...


ok please provide one drop of help....


----------



## jnohs (Jan 27, 2012)

NYC Plumber said:


> Your a total waste, coming on this site and posting your bs website is insulting to every real plumbing professional here.
> I doubt you can even take the test because you need to have worked under a real master pumber with a license number.
> Guys like you do crap work in peoples homes, charge a crap load of money, and give us real plumbers a bad reputation.
> The most intrwsting/funny part is that you write all this crap and actually think you sound like you kow what you are talking about, and it is so obvious that you are a general contracting wannabe plumber.


guy i have over 7 years apprentiship...
Umh.... in order to do any business here you need a contractors license. So yes I am capable and i do other jobs when i can.
What did i say that sounded like i actually knew what i was talking about... was it the part where i came in looking for some friendly advise on the master plumbers test. Or did i come across pushy when I got a whole spool or negative threads shot at me.


----------



## jnohs (Jan 27, 2012)

This is really gonna pisss you off....
I just signed a $149,000 dollar laundry-matt
WOW I must truly be a hack considering the GC just got done asking me to me to price match another plumbers number.
I explained that I can not do that as I am not a price beater. It took me 5 hours to come up with the number. And that I did not just throw extra money in there and that I must stick to my guns with the price. Then proceeded to sell a little reminding how I never skimp on any one aspect. As well the impressive crew i show up with. 
After 10 min he texted me I got the job and to go up to the shop for a check.

Oh it is a good day in the neighborhood...Today!!!!!


----------



## jnohs (Jan 27, 2012)

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> He'll be back to "show us" in 2-3 weeks when he gets his license


I will be back regardless if i pass or fail.. especially if i fail as i know most people would like to see that. but soon enough we will see what happens.

the reason you do not hear from me is i have unsubscribed to the threads so i dont look every min at new post.


----------



## jnohs (Jan 27, 2012)

NYC Plumber said:


> Thus the funniest thing I ever read:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes as i was wrighting this i was laughing as how could i possible wright every thing down and convey what i am trying to say. so i stopped i figured you would appreciate this as only a plumber would know that to try and list there knowledge is just impossible.


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

jnohs said:


> guy i have over 7 years apprentiship...
> Umh.... in order to do any business here you need a contractors license. So yes I am capable and i do other jobs when i can.
> What did i say that sounded like i actually knew what i was talking about... was it the part where i came in looking for some friendly advise on the master plumbers test. Or did i come across pushy when I got a whole spool or negative threads shot at me.


7 year apprentice huh? Wow i am impressed....
Nobody is going to give you any advice on any master plumbers test, because you are the biggest wannabe there is.


----------



## jnohs (Jan 27, 2012)

I do not anticipate passing the lead wipe. I understand I will need hands on lead wipe experience before passing. I am waiting to see the results of my written exam, then there is a local boces teacher I know that will school me, after hours to help me pass. Of course i will be paying him, but what in this world is free? nothing.


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

jnohs said:


> This is really gonna pisss you off....
> I just signed a $149,000 dollar laundry-matt
> WOW I must truly be a hack considering the GC just got done asking me to me to price match another plumbers number.
> I explained that I can not do that as I am not a price beater. It took me 5 hours to come up with the number. And that I did not just throw extra money in there and that I must stick to my guns with the price. Then proceeded to sell a little reminding how I never skimp on any one aspect. As well the impressive crew i show up with.
> ...


Good thing he didn't ask you to spell laundromat...


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

jnohs said:


> yes as i was wrighting this i was laughing as how could i possible wright every thing down and convey what i am trying to say. so i stopped i figured you would appreciate this as only a plumber would know that to try and list there knowledge is just impossible.


I was being sarcastic you jackazz, its so comical that you think your speaking some plumbing lingo.
You are a GC, NOT a plumber and everytime you write something or show us a pic it is more obvious.
Your hack website says it all, where is the license number on the website? If your advertising you shold have a license number posted.


----------



## jnohs (Jan 27, 2012)

NYC Plumber said:


> 7 year apprentice huh? Wow i am impressed....
> Nobody is going to give you any advice on any master plumbers test, because you are the biggest wannabe there is.


why r u impressed....
that doesn't sound right....
r u being sarcastic...?
.
.
.
why if i am asking for help to take a test that would get me the license i need be denied because i am a wannabe for not having passed the very test I am seeking help on..
feels like a figure 8 scenario and
Sounds like a closed book approach to helping out.

I was commenting on a post made that in most places i would need 5-7 years apprenticeship to take the test and I was explaining that i meet those requirements at a minimum

I am sure most people here are very knowledgeable that is why i am trying to seek approval. I figured this site was for plumbing professionals, I come on here asking for help and you guys wanna ban me....That is messed up. I have been attempting to answer all your questions with as correct answers as possible.

I know that for the rest of my life I will be learning everyday, That is why I came to this site to help learn more. I know no matter who much you know that when you are scratching your head, that there is someone out there that just performed this task and has some good knowledge. That is why I am here to share information.


----------



## jnohs (Jan 27, 2012)

NYC Plumber said:


> I was being sarcastic you jackazz, its so comical that you think your speaking some plumbing lingo.
> You are a GC, NOT a plumber and everytime you write something or show us a pic it is more obvious.
> Your hack website says it all, where is the license number on the website? If your advertising you shold have a license number posted.


I understood what you saw funny on that post. i was trying to agree with you in a way. sorry


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

@ jnohs.... with that money you gonna make... how about hiring a real pros to go back and correct those boiler installation violations before someone die?


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

jnohs said:


> why r u impressed....
> that doesn't sound right....
> r u being sarcastic...?
> .
> ...



If you were a plumber you would understand all of this....
First a normal apprenticeship is 5 years, i have heard of 4 but never more than 5.
Now let me try to explain this, most people on here went through a lot of hard work and appropriate channels to get a master plumbing license or whatever level they have reached so far in their careers. We all worked under the supervision of a licensed master plumber during our apprenticeship. Even as journeyman plumbers we work under the supervision of a licensed master plumber.
Then a guy like you comes on who builds decks, and has some guy covering you with his license "which is illegal".
You rub in our faces that your hack company just stole a laundromat for 150,000 from a legit plumber.
You show us pics and make comments that make it crystal clear you have no idea what you are talking about and that you have no business sitting for any type of plumbing exam.
And you expect us to welcome you with open arms? 
Honestly we prob shouldn't blame you, the guy covering for you should lose his license and pay some hefty fines, but you just dont know any better.


----------



## jnohs (Jan 27, 2012)

NYC Plumber said:


> I was being sarcastic you jackazz, its so comical that you think your speaking some plumbing lingo.
> You are a GC, NOT a plumber and everytime you write something or show us a pic it is more obvious.
> Your hack website says it all, where is the license number on the website? If your advertising you shold have a license number posted.


hay man wass up with the name calling. Am i really making you that mad. I am truly upset with the way i am being treated here. It like a bad joke. I never said i was better than anyone here. I just stated where i was at in my life and that seemed to piss a lot of people off. I am fighting the uphill battle with the world holding us down. i figured i would go to a place where people who have the same goals as me can help each other out....

so far i have been called a:
shoit
jackazz
wannabe
tried to be banned
and some others as well

can you be banned for cursing someone out?
This is not a "rat race" it is a civilized world where we help each other out..
Rats hold each other down people help each other out. now i am not looking for a hand out. I was just trying to prepare for a hard test.


----------



## jnohs (Jan 27, 2012)

so if i am a plumber i cant build a deck? Now i know why u r pissed, you cant do anything other then plumbing, and think i should be limited also. What dont you understand about the fact that i have worked for legit plumbers for over 5-7 years, i did that, The local plumbing board acknowledges my time spent in apprenticeship, i had to go around for a year finding some past plumbers and getting all those signatures.

"Then a guy like you comes on who builds decks"

that might be the funnest thing i have read in a while, the biggest dumbed down explanation of what he has seen.


----------



## jnohs (Jan 27, 2012)

town of lindehurst ny,requires 7 years next town over from me. so there you go i taught you something already.


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

jnohs said:


> so if i am a plumber i cant build a deck? Now i know why u r pissed, you cant do anything other then plumbing, and think i should be limited also. What dont you understand about the fact that i have worked for legit plumbers for over 5-7 years, i did that, The local plumbing board acknowledges my time spent in apprenticeship, i had to go around for a year finding some past plumbers and getting all those signatures.
> 
> "Then a guy like you comes on who builds decks"
> 
> that might be the funnest thing i have read in a while, the biggest dumbed down explanation of what he has seen.


Again, if you were a plumber you would understand....
I wish all cities were as tough as nyc, they would just laugh at you.


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

Test help..

1 is A, 2 is C, 3 is A, 4 is D, 5 is B, 6 is C, 7 is A..

Get a life dude. 

A GC wanting to be his own sub, huh, no plumbers left in town to screw.. Go screw yourself?


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

jnohs said:


> town of lindehurst ny,requires 7 years next town over from me. so there you go i taught you something already.


7 years total experience im sure is what it is, working under a licensed master plumber.
Not doing hack jobs while your friend covers for you.


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

You dont even understand the requirements of the test you are taking.... Keep talking and proving to us you kow nothing


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

"horizontal stack/branch gets the drain on the run
vertical stack/branch get the drain on the bull"

Just remeber your words of wisdom above and you will do great lol.
See dont say i didn't help you now.


----------



## jnohs (Jan 27, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> @ jnohs.... with that money you gonna make... how about hiring a real pros to go back and correct those boiler installation violations before someone die?


all those......
one pic has defined my career.. post all of you pictures not just the perfect ones. then i will find the worst one and define your career by it. i am sure everone has some thing that someone else can point out as in correct... dont matter who you are.


----------



## jnohs (Jan 27, 2012)

NYC Plumber said:


> You dont even understand the requirements of the test you are taking.... Keep talking and proving to us you kow nothing


how did i convey that i dont know the requirements... I already met the requirements, why would i need to know them?


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

jnohs said:


> how did i convey that i dont know the requirements... I already met the requirements, why would i need to know them?


When you said that you need a 7 year apprenticeship....remember?


----------



## jnohs (Jan 27, 2012)

I know guys I know nothing at all..... 
Go beat your wives..all of you closed minded ****s!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You have really gotten under my skin thank you. Its funny you will never be happy with me and i will never be happy until you are happy. i guess i feel i have something to prove at this point.
I will be back when I get my license

FU later

A plumbers HE************XX
I hope your next job has a leak behind a wall and causes major mold and water damage!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

jnohs said:


> I know guys I know nothing at all.....
> Go beat your wives..all of you closed minded ****s!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You have really gotten under my skin thank you. Its funny you will never be happy with me and i will never be happy until you are happy. i guess i feel i have something to prove at this point.
> I will be back when I get my license
> 
> ...


Go kill yourself

The following user(s) wishes to thank U666A for this useful post: Mississippiplum, Plumber71, DesertOkie


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

jnohs said:


> so if i am a plumber i cant build a deck? Now i know why u r pissed, you cant do anything other then plumbing, and think i should be limited also. What dont you understand about the fact that i have worked for legit plumbers for over 5-7 years, i did that, The local plumbing board acknowledges my time spent in apprenticeship, i had to go around for a year finding some past plumbers and getting all those signatures.
> 
> "Then a guy like you comes on who builds decks"
> 
> that might be the funnest thing i have read in a while, the biggest dumbed down explanation of what he has seen.


Thats what you don't get, your asking for advice on one hand, as a young apprentice wanting to take the master plumbers exam. And then on the other hand, your bragging about already being a contractor, & all this work you've done,(alot of it against code, as is easily found in your pics), on some one's "whored out" license.

I have built decks too, & I have done siding, installed windows, drywall, roofing, electrical & on & on, as have many others on this forum.But I don't go out and charge for this work, or advertise that I am a contractor, or professional at any of these jobs.

Now you want to brag that you have a $149,000 contract, for plumbing a whole place that you can't even spell correctly? But still want us to be nice, & give out free advice, to a poor little, abused on this forum, apprentice? What the heck have you been smoking?

If you think a bit, about what your saying to all of us before spouting off, then no more explanation is necessary.

If you still don't understand, then no more explanation is possible.


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

awe your not a plumber or an actor, nobody on this site feels bad for you  

You like to go right for that beat your wife thing, is that why she left you? Or just one of many reasons? 

Go fly a kite, kill yourself, do something.


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

Damn it 666, you beat me, like he beats his wife.. I type to slow! Hahaha


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

jnohs said:


> I know guys I know nothing at all.....
> Go beat your wives..all of you closed minded ****s!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You have really gotten under my skin thank you. Its funny you will never be happy with me and i will never be happy until you are happy. i guess i feel i have something to prove at this point.
> I will be back when I get my license
> 
> ...




Ok, I will give advice. If the leak is behind the wall, just walk around to the other side & fix it. Now if the leak is "in" the wall, then I would suggest calling a professional, to take care of that.:laughing:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

jnohs said:


> u guys are truly anoying
> sorry i am done here.


I thought you were done. 

Yet you persist in not being done.:laughing:


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

CTs2p2 said:


> Damn it 666, you beat me, like he beats his wife.. I type to slow! Hahaha


That's pretty much my go-to sentence for this degenerate anymore.

Promoting violence against women?!? 

I don't care at all about what you do in NY, jnohs, you can walk in circles barking like a dog for all I care.

But knock off the woman beater crap, we have well respected female members here whom I'm sure appreciate your crap even less than I do.

Stick to what you know, and that DOES NOT include what goes on in other members' homes, or plumbing.

Go kill yourself.

The following user(s) wishes to thank U666A for this useful post: Mississippiplum, Plumber71, DesertOkie


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

jnohs said:


> This is really gonna pisss you off....
> I just signed a $149,000 dollar laundry-matt
> WOW I must truly be a hack considering the GC just got done asking me to me to price match another plumbers number.
> I explained that I can not do that as I am not a price beater. It took me 5 hours to come up with the number. And that I did not just throw extra money in there and that I must stick to my guns with the price. Then proceeded to sell a little reminding how I never skimp on any one aspect. As well the impressive crew i show up with.
> ...


Sorry guys, but I'm in a butt kicking mood this morning, & just can't take this guys antics anymore.:furious: And I don't think I have ever bashed anyone before, but it could be the caffeine too. So here we go again.

Now think for a minute, what your telling us (bragging really). An apprentice, who is asking us for advice, on a Master plumber test, just quoted a job as if he were a licensed contractor, for $149,000 (oh,by the way, you don't have put "dollar", after $149,000, cuz thats what $ is for), and did this all in 5hrs? Now I bid a job yesterday for about $10,000, & worked on it for about 6hrs, plus I had gotten quotes from suppliers the day before. So probobly 8hrs atleast, for a job that is 15 times smaller. So you must be good. Just let us all know how much you bring to the bank, when your done, & after all bills are paid:yes:.

Now for the best part. The GC you are working for, approved a $149,000 contract in 10 min?:blink: Does he plan on paying you?:laughing: I'm still waiting for my approval on my job that is 15 times smaller. Your GC must be superman too, huh?

Now if your GC is really on the ball, when you went up his shop for a check, after a thorough 10 minute review of your contract, the 1st thing he should check, is if there is a Master Plumber License in your pocket.

Oh, & I am willing to bet, he gave you a 100 grand up front too, cuz your so great. Telling us the size of a contract, means nothing, but you expect us to be jealous, or as you say it, "pisss you off". If you said it was $10 million it would not be impressive. Cuz you could lose in the end, but you should already know that, cuz your a big contractor.

The only way I can describe people like you is; You are so dumb, that you can't realize how dumb you actually are. Hope that GC don't take you to the cleaners.:laughing:


----------



## Plumber71 (Dec 20, 2010)

Holy chitttt ! This jerk is back !!!!! Listen Wanna Be !! Us Master Plumbers on long Island can easily enough get in touch with the Town of Babylon and speak to Barbara 
Who handles a lot of the paperwork which is brought in front of that board . I would bet anything they would love to read what you have been saying on here and all the crap about beating women !!! So do yourself a favor and shut the F$&k up , and stick that 149,000 up your azzzz . That won't impress anyone on here , your a hack , and that is the bottom line .


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Plumber71 said:


> Holy chitttt ! This jerk is back !!!!! Listen Wanna Be !! Us Master Plumbers on long Island can easily enough get in touch with the Town of. Babylon and speak to Barbara
> Who handles a lot of the paperwork which is brought in front of that board . I would bet anything they would love to read what you have been saying on here and all the crap about beating women !!! So do yourself a favor and shut the F$&k up , and stick that 149,000 up your azzzz . That won't impress anyone on here , your a hack , and that is the bottom line .



I'm glad you found this site and spout your venom, jnohs.... the radar is locked on you where ever you do the jobs. You still owed to those people on those hacked boiler jobs for safety reasons.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Jnohs- you are one big piece of shiot. 

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Y'know, if it gets too off base the Greenlettermen will stop the fun. :whistling2:


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

yes guys, keep it somewhat clean.

let the fun continue. lol


----------



## Plumber71 (Dec 20, 2010)

I would think calling him a dirt bag is good ? Lol


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Hey Welcome to Plumbing Zone.... :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

Can always count on you redwood. Lol.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm surprised he's still here...
Must be into Masochism... :laughing:

It didn't look good a week ago... 
I knew where this one was going... :whistling2:
http://www.plumbingzone.com/f2/master-plumber-test-prep-babylon-ny-17220/#post243055

I'd say the advice given so far was good...
Go for it!


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

jnohs said:


> all those......
> one pic has defined my career.. post all of you pictures not just the perfect ones. then i will find the worst one and define your career by it. i am sure everone has some thing that someone else can point out as in correct... dont matter who you are.


First of all, if I posted all the pictures of every job I did in my plumbing career, you will have tons more than 400. And NONE of them would be decks or GC work. You would have pictures of hospitals, biomedical research facilities, high rise buildings, warehouses, thousands of homes and commercial buildings. Secondly, out of the hundreds of thousands of images, you would find less code violations than we found in your 400. Also, you posted those pictures on your COMPANY website, so you must be proud of them. I certainly wouldn't be proud of deadly boiler installations or sanitary tees on their backs (which I found on multiple installations, not just one). 

If that's all the plumbing work you've done as you've claimed above, how the hell did that fill 7 years worth of plumbing work? If that isn't all of your work, then that's the stuff that has been hand picked by you to show off. I would hate to see the pictures that didn't make the cut. Even barring all the code violations, you used double the amount of pipe and fittings necessary to accomplish an installation. It's obvious to any professional on here the level of shoddy work you performed. 

As for your 150K job, I get offers for jobs like these all the time. The only difference is, I don't have to bid them. I get asked before the bidding process begins. I have always turned them down, not because I can't do the work but being a 1 man shop, I feel I cannot perform the large work as well as a bigger crew. For me, it isn't about getting big jobs. All that matters is FINISHING big jobs. If you're the best plumber in your shop, I truly feel sorry for the customer getting the work.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

The End....


----------

